# New HF Dust Collector advice



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought the 2HP HF Dust Collector. I use a Bandsaw, Scroll Saw, 4X36 Belt Sander and Smpaa Table Saw. Have a 12X16 Shop.
Use one tool at a time.

Should I use hoses same size as the Dust Collector connectors which are 4 inches or should I adapt to bigger 6 inch hoses?

The band saw has a 2-1/4 dust outlet, Belt Sander has I think a 1-1/4 inch outlet. Do I adapt down to those sizes right at the machines or what?

Thanks in advance and all advice is appreciated.

Ray


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

The 6" is probably not necessary and I think you will be fine with running 4" hose. You want to keep the reductions as short as possible, so I would find adapters that will fit your machines on one end, and the 4" hose on the other. You may also find that a shop vac will work a little better on things like the scroll saw since the dust will be much finer. Depending on what size bansaw you have, the shop vac may also work there.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you Capt.Awesome. The bandsaw is a 16 inch Delta, 1986 type.

I kept reading where most people were going to 6 inch. Figured they had bigger shops or more machinery or better grade machines.

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## Ninefingers (Nov 19, 2012)

I put in a HF 2hp DC along with a Super Dust Deputy this past weekend. I'm surprised how much the suction is reduced at the tool port... it feels like I've lost well more than half of the static pressure compared to the second port at the DC. I expected I'd lose SOME, but this amount surprised me. Does this match what others are seeing??

Dave


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Dave, that's what happens when you choke a DC. They are not made to overcome high static pressure (choking down), and so you lose air flow. I've run the largest ducting I can to every tool, and replaced dust hoods to replace a 4" port with a 6" one. The other thing to remember is that any separator will add some drag to a system, reducing air flow. That's generally why you'll see cyclones have the larger motors/impellers, to oversome the resistance of the cyclone itself.


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

My shop is 12 x 20 and I bought a 27' ex flex hose and just move the hose from machine to machine rather than building a dedicated vac line.


----------

